# Totally TMI, But...Hypo and Constipation



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Such a gross topic, I know, but has anyone had any success treating chronic constipation that can be a side effect of hypothyroidism?

I take a fiber supplement daily and eat a ton of fiber throughout each day and thought I was doing fine, but then I had an abdominal x-ray last week when I found out I had kidney stones and the urologist said I looked chronically constipated (her actual words were "holy cow, you're poopy!"--she's a hoot!). I think I've been constipated for so long now I forget what normal feels like because I had no idea!

She said I could try an over the counter colon cleanse if I wanted to "clean things out"--has anyone ever tried one before? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have any answers for you other than the fiber. I can relate tho. Haven't gone right in over 6 months. Not fun.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> Such a gross topic, I know, but has anyone had any success treating chronic constipation that can be a side effect of hypothyroidism?
> 
> I take a fiber supplement daily and eat a ton of fiber throughout each day and thought I was doing fine, but then I had an abdominal x-ray last week when I found out I had kidney stones and the urologist said I looked chronically constipated (her actual words were "holy cow, you're poopy!"--she's a hoot!). I think I've been constipated for so long now I forget what normal feels like because I had no idea!
> 
> She said I could try an over the counter colon cleanse if I wanted to "clean things out"--has anyone ever tried one before? Or any other suggestions?


I hope you are drinking plenty of fluids to go w/all that fiber as the fiber w/o fluids can turn against you.

And yes, with hypo, intestinal motility is greatly decreased. For that very same reason (motility) we hypos are also prone to kidney stones and gall stones. Wah! Oh yes, and salivary gland stones.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> And yes, with hypo, intestinal motility is greatly decreased. For that very same reason (motility) we hypos are also prone to kidney stones and gall stones. Wah! Oh yes, and salivary gland stones.


 It just gets more and more fun by the minute! 

I drink a ton of water every day (at least 9-10 glasses) so I think that's probably helped a little, but I still developed kidney stones and chronic constipation thanks to Hashi's, I guess.

A lady I worked with recommended Oxy Powder (www.oxypowder.com) as something that's helped her in the past when she had problems from a prescription medicine she was taking. She said it definitely worked and she didn't have the cramping and the "holy cow, I have to get to a bathroom NOW" kind of feeling she would get with laxatives and stool softeners. I may try that this weekend.

Ah, the joys of thyroid problems!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> It just gets more and more fun by the minute!
> 
> I drink a ton of water every day (at least 9-10 glasses) so I think that's probably helped a little, but I still developed kidney stones and chronic constipation thanks to Hashi's, I guess.
> 
> ...


Let us know how that works. I have been on Swiss Kriss for years now. After being constipated for 10 days and thinking I was going to die, I won't take any chances now..........................ever!


----------



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have always had good luck with Miralax. It's a powder that you mix with any kind of liquid (water, juice, tea, etc). It really has no taste - lots of things say they don't but really do. I like it because it is subtle and doesn't cause cramping or pains - I have tried other things that had me retching in pain. I have also read that there are no risks of dependance. It causes water to flood into the colon to help things move better.


----------



## Spinmax (Jul 27, 2012)

I also use Miralax. Before I was dignoased with thyroid issues, I ended up going to a Gastro Dr. He told me to use it every day. It says on the bottle not to use it for more than 7 but my Dr said not to pay any attention to that. I've also tried the generic version from Wallgreens.. it is cheaper... and works just as well.

I've been using it for a few years. I don't use it every day but when I start to feel bloated, I use it for a week or so... until movement is better. I've never felt addicted to it. It really doesn't taste like anything. If you smell the powder in the bottle... it smells a little like white glue but kids have been eating glue for years so it can't be all bad. I don't smell anything once it is mixed.

I've tried mixing it with all sorts of things. I've found that it didn't mix well with milk....but that was about the only thing. I generally just put it in my water bottle or Powerade bottle. It disolves pretty quickly.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a weird kind of joke.......

With Rheumatoid ARthritis and the anti-inflammatories, you live with constipation. Imagine my delight when I had to take meds for Tpe II diabetes.....which typcally causes diarrhea....... The two meds together kind of balanced things out! LOL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, yes...when I am among my closest friends I go on and on about how lovely it is to, um, poop normally 

I relied on two dried prunes a day. Didn't always help, but it seemed to help more so than and stool softeners or laxatives.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Glad to know I'm among friends when it comes to constipation! :anim_63:

kris or Spinmax, is the Miralax powder similar to the Metamucil Clear and Natural powder? I've been using that for about a year now and I thought it was helping, but apparently not! I'm going to get the Oxy Powder and try that this weekend (I'm waiting until I can be at home for 48 hours instead of at work, just in case!) to see if it will help clear things out.

CA Lynn, at the end of the day, whatever weird combination works, right?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

So much "movement" around the topic of constipation.

Jennyv what are your labs with ranges?

I have found I constipate only when in hypo ranges.

Some extra magnesium might help.


----------



## maybaby (Oct 26, 2011)

I take magnesium citrate daily. Start with one at bedtime and see how you are the next morning. I take 2 nightly and if I've eaten or taken a medication that I know constipates me, I will take 3 at bedtime. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001ECQ5QG/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00

My $%^&* Dr was concerned about me taking a supplement and tested my magnesium levels. They were well within normal while taking the supplement.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> So much "movement" around the topic of constipation.


 Hee!

Lovlkn, I'm coming off of an extended hypo episode with high antibody levels, so I'm thinking that's the cause of things and my body has yet to adjust. I'm actually feeling like I'm swinging hyper so maybe the diarrhea I sometimes get with hyper will even things out! 

I actually take magnesium citrate daily already but it doesn't seem like it's working too well. I just think my Hashi's has caused things to get totally out of whack.


----------



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

No it's a different product. It is sold over the counter, but I had my doctor write a script for it because then I can get the generic form for only $10. I think the over the counter one can be like $15-18 where I live so it is cheaper than way. 
It is polyethylene glycol which sounds like some creepy chemical to me - but it works. I have never been pregnant, but I have had friends tell me that constipation and painful bowel movements can be right up there on the level of childbirth and there's no epidural for trying to go to the bathroom!


----------



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

Also, I have found that it mixes best with hot tea (I imagine coffee too, but I am not a coffee drinker) - just seems to dissolve better than in something cold & then you really can't taste it.


----------



## Spinmax (Jul 27, 2012)

My Dr suggested the Miralax because of the type of fiber it contains....which I cannot think of right now due to foggy brain. The one in Metamucil causes flare ups on some people. I never have tried Metamucil since the Miralax works so well.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I started taking Miralax daily this week--my endo said since it wasn't habit forming it would be okay. It's definitely working! I'm going to use it daily for about a week or two just to "clean things out" and then switch to using it every other day and see if that still works.

It's so nice not to be so bloated and stopped up, for a change. I can't remember the last time I've felt normal like this!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I use good ole prune juice. I buy the small cans so they're fresh when I need them. Hey it works for my grandma.

Somedays when I need extra help the really crisp green apples work wonders.

Ever hear of the term "Green Apple Splatters?"


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid or not, I have had this issue since I was a child.

My big epiphany was:

Milk of Magnesia (magnesium).

Daily.

I can't stand swallowing fiber drinks, I don't tolerate a lot of high fiber foods or any fiber supplements other than psillium, and Miralax does not work for me except in large quantities.

GI doc thought it was a time tested way to solve the problem.

Habit forming? When a doc told me that, I told him that a regular movement should be the habit, and I didn't particularly care how it happened. I mean, tell me how YOU feel after you haven't gone for a couple of days, then justify that it's "normal".


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

I am with joplin...I ate a few prunes a day - then I started drinking 8 oz of prune juice (really not bad - ok if you think pleasant thoughts and drink it fast lol) Followed up by a cup of coffee...became a daily habit...Seriously the prune juice worked so well it actually has started to taste good...


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Keba - you are sooo right...always heard it all my life - and thought NO WAY! Grandma is always right!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Hmmm, green apples, I've never heard of that working. I may have to try that.

If even the thought of prunes didn't make me gag, I would totally go with those, but alas!


----------

